# 1/35 figures...



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

A few months ago, I picked up a set of Green Beret figures, #3309 in Dragon's 'Nam' series. It included a few very nioce figures which could be painted up as stand-alone vignettes, but one was a soldier "butt-stroking" with his rifle. But there wasn't anyone in the kit for him to be fighting with. Shame, because he's a really nice figure...

Flash forward to today, when I got my stipend cheque and went down to the FLHS. I was browsing around and picked up a Hobbycraft 1/72 CT-114Tutor "Snowbird" for $10.00 and then I saw a new pile of figure kits. I was picking through them and saw something I didn't expect - Master Box had a set of Viet Nam figures for an M151 MUTT called "Charlie on the left!!!" (MB35105), which included a Viet Cong in a pose like he'd just been shot --- or butt-stroked to the chin! Perfect, and I it was only $12.99, right in my price range.

While waiting for the bus, I ripped off the shrink-wrap and took a look. He was perfect, wearing the stereotypical loose pajamas and magazine vest with sandals, and obviously had been trying to change mags in his AK. A second VC figure had the standard conical straw "******" hat. I assembled him when I got home stock, with the straw hat positioned as if it was coming off his head with the impact. The Green Beret I assembled with a MB M-16A1 rather than the Dragon one which always looked "off" to me. The MB one was nicer. I've got an old resin terrain base from MMI which I'm posing them on. With the figures assempled, I gave them a base coat of paint - Krylon camouflage olive  for the Green Beret and Testor's Panzer Grey for the VC - with a black wash it'll look like the bajamas are the standard black. I'll get them painted up in the next couple of days and post pics (as well as some new Jeep model pics).


----------

